# A must see in Nashville Tennessee



## Retired & Loving It! (Sep 3, 2021)

If you ever find yourself in Nashville Tennessee the Parthenon is a must see! This place is massive!  Have you been there? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 3, 2021)

@Retired & Loving It! We visited Nashville in 1973 and saw the Parthenon. It is a very impressive building but at the time we were unable to go inside. I don't know if it wasn't open at that time or could have been closed for reinnervations.
That's my hubby standing in front of the building and me knocking on the door.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 3, 2021)

Reminds me of the west facade of the U.S. Supreme Court building. It also has huge doors like the Parthenon.

Edit: Did ya'll visit/tour the Hermitage when you were there?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2021)

Retired & Loving It! said:


> If you ever find yourself in Nashville Tennessee the Parthenon is a must see! This place is massive!  Have you been there? What are your thoughts?


Nicely done


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 3, 2021)

@ohioboy sorry to say we missed the Hermitage.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 3, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @ohioboy sorry to say we missed the Hermitage.


Boo.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Sep 4, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Nicely done


Thank you!


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Sep 4, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Retired & Loving It! We visited Nashville in 1973 and saw the Parthenon. It is a very impressive building but at the time we were unable to go inside. I don't know if it wasn't open at that time or could have been closed for reinnervations.
> That'sView attachment 181914View attachment 181916 my hubby standing in front of the building and me knocking on the door.


Hmmmm not sure why it would’ve  been closed….possibly renovating ‍♀


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2021)

Been there and the real one in Athens.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Sep 5, 2021)

Victor said:


> Been there and the real one in Athens.


Wow! We hope to see the one in Athens someday


----------

